# Death



## bananaoracle (Feb 22, 2009)

As you all know we all will die eventually (unless of course scientists invent an imortality potion *fingers crossed*.

However today I learned one of my old classmates was killed in a hit and run and it made me thinking, does death scare you?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope not at all. Death is only the beginning of a life spent with Eternity.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 23, 2009)

no


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Nope not at all. Death is only the beginning of a life spent with Eternity.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 23, 2009)

As much as i'd like to be as optimistic as you guys, i'm pretty sure when your dead your worm food.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> As much as i'd like to be as optimistic as you guys, i'm pretty sure when your dead your worm food.


That's true but the body and flesh is temporal. Why waste your time investing on something temporal when you can invest in something eternal?


----------



## MygL (Feb 23, 2009)

yea... yet nobody knows wats next after that =P


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> yea... yet nobody knows wats next after that =P


I do. You don't? Haven't you learned anything? There are only *two* destinations after death....


----------



## MygL (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea but wats in there?? .....


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends where you go... and what you're seeking. Either eternity, or eternal damnation. You choose.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone's a christian. Your belief system may not be all true.


----------



## MygL (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol then well have to wait =P


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=3


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I do. You don't? Haven't you learned anything? There are only *two* destinations after death....


No one has died and came back to life to prove that or anything in this situation.
Anything can happen.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need proof? What you believe is relative. But in reality, life is absolute. Either you live or die. Simple enough.


----------



## MygL (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I choose my Wii and dont even bother for tommorrow  :veryhappy:


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroiddance:


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we aren't promised tomorrow. Why store up your treasures where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal?


----------



## MygL (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i kick their A$$ cuz i sleep with the wii in the hand xD

this means its in my room ....


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 23, 2009)

wow enteriny is forever and thats whats going to happen when u die beacuse my grandpa died one year ago and i cant imang whats happening to him now


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

I tell you the truth, those who wants to save their life will lose them. But those who lose their life to the greater one will find them. So what is there to be afraid of? The worst thing that can happen to you is dying. You die... and that's it.


----------



## Ryann (Feb 23, 2009)

No death doesnt scare me. I cant wait until life after death. Im going to live my life to the fullest and then enjoy what I have accomplished. Hopefully, after I die people will remember me. And hopefully I make it to heaven.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> wow enteriny is forever and thats whats going to happen when u die beacuse my grandpa died one year ago and i cant imang whats happening to him now


I can't imagine what's happening to him either. Its not my place to say... but lets hope for the best. =3


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I will know soon.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> I will know soon.


How do you plan on finding out?


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 23, 2009)

when i die theres alot of thing i will know mabey


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahh, I see.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not afraid of death, I'm only afraid of missing out on things with the people I care about and knowing it will hurt them when I'm gone.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Everyone has to be afraid of death in someway, why? Because what happens after death hasn't been prooven.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it scares so many people because no one really knows what happens after death.  Some believe in reincarnation.  While others believe in heaven and hell.  I personally think it is a black void.  Once you die.  That's it.  I mean really.  Think about it.  Are all the animals out there that are dying being reincarnated or going to heaven or hell?  I dont think so.  And since they are living creatures, who have the same basic setup physically as we do, I would assume the same thing would happen to each.  And I think because I believe this, yeah it kind of scares me a little bit.  I think it scares me also because looking back, 27 years has flown by.  I'm getting closer.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I think it scares so many people because no one really knows what happens after death.  Some believe in reincarnation.  While others believe in heaven and hell.  I personally think it is a black void.  Once you die.  That's it.  I mean really.  Think about it.  Are all the animals out there that are dying being reincarnated or going to heaven or hell?  I dont think so.  And since they are living creatures, who have the same basic setup physically as we do, I would assume the same thing would happen to each.  And I think because I believe this, yeah it kind of scares me a little bit.  I think it scares me also because looking back, 27 years has flown by.  I'm getting closer.


According to the bible animals have no souls. I personally believe in ghosts.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes but not all believe in the bible.  And I dont think all bibles practice this.  I believe in ghosts and pent up energy in certain places.  But I think this only happens in rare cases


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 23, 2009)

kind of..not really..


i mean


i want to live as long as possible

but when its ur time


its ur time


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> kind of..not really..
> 
> 
> i mean
> ...


Lies. I never die.


----------



## Earth (Feb 23, 2009)

id be kinda scared :/ about leaving my loved ones, but it has to happen


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

No.
I don't believe in any after life, I just believe we...well [to be blunt] rot.

And I'm not scared of it.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm just scared of losing my family.
I don't know what'll happen, I mean no one does right?
But all I'm scared of is knowing that people will miss me.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 23, 2009)

everybody says that they're not  afraid but i no tht ur full of *censored.2.6*
but i'm afraid of death yes....


----------



## Horus (Feb 23, 2009)

no way, bring it on *censored.4.0*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll just go to a blank world, filled with blank. There's my answer. And no I'm not scared at all. I embrace death. It's got to happen to everyone and there's no stopping it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> everybody says that they're not  afraid but i no tht ur full of *censored.2.6*
> but i'm afraid of death yes....


No you don't know. In fact you're DEAD wrong.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats your belief.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I think it scares so many people because no one really knows what happens after death.  Some believe in reincarnation.  While others believe in heaven and hell.  I personally think it is a black void.  Once you die.  That's it.  I mean really.  Think about it.  Are all the animals out there that are dying being reincarnated or going to heaven or hell?  I dont think so.  And since they are living creatures, who have the same basic setup physically as we do, I would assume the same thing would happen to each.  And I think because I believe this, yeah it kind of scares me a little bit.  I think it scares me also because looking back, 27 years has flown by.  I'm getting closer.


Animals were created for us to feed upon. That was their only purpose. So how can you compare an animal to a human? We are very different in many ways, and humans were created above all living things. Animals don't have a destination because they only serve one purpose. We as humans have a destination because we are given the freedom to choose our purpose. How can you assume that the same thing that happens to an animal will happen to us when we are created above all living things?


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

i am not scared of dying,
i am scared of not being able to see my family
and my john ever after i am gone. ):


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, because I would rather be dead right now.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Most of you say no but  you are! Im not afraid of my death. Im afraid of my parents. Losing them would be like losing meaning in life. So basically we all are afraid of our parents death probally


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

When you die you are nothing.
There is nothing after.
You rot in the ground.


ROT


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> When you die you are nothing.
> There is nothing after.
> You rot in the groud.
> 
> ...


Exactly, which makes it better than life.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok lets not get religoues


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Most of you say no but  you are! Im not afraid of my death. Im afraid of my parents. Losing them would be like losing meaning in life. So basically we all are afraid of our parents death probally


Yes, but we're talking about *our* death.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think I'm scared of death. I think I'll just be afraid of losing the dreams I didn't accomplish, the people I love, and everything between that.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm scared of death. I think I'll just be afraid of losing  the dreams I didn't accomplish, the people I love, and everything between that.



EDIT: Sorry, I keep pressing quote instead of edit. :/


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> NONONONONO. When you die you are nothing. There is nothing after Then you rot in the  ground. ROT.


oh great, that makes me feel way better  T_T


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Ok lets not get religoues


k lets nut get stupod


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Christian *censored.2.6* is *censored.2.6*.
: D

And ZF, emo *censored.2.6* is also *censored.2.6*.

: |


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Ok lets not get religoues


lol


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Christian *censored.2.6* is *censored.2.6*.
> : D
> 
> And ZF, emo *censored.2.6* is also *censored.2.6*.
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><3</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt.
thats is what i am scared of ):


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok first it depends like wat religion you are. If you are Christian and Catholic then your religion says there will be no end and there is life after death. Ya probally we do rot but are souls dont


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, you're obviously not going to be there to feel the rotting.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Ok first it depends like wat religion you are. If you are Christian and Catholic then your religion says there will be no end and there is life after death. Ya probally we do rot but are souls dont


What if your soul has tapeworm.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm more spiritual than religious.

 <_<


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>*censored.3.0* YOU, MY DF</big>


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Ok first it depends like wat religion you are. If you are Christian and Catholic then your religion says there will be no end and there is life after death. Ya probally we do rot but are souls dont


i dont know if i believe that or not, maybe that is the reason i am scared.
dying doesnt scared me, just what comes right after.

whoaaa how many times have i mentioned im scared on here lol


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Feb 23, 2009)

Am I the only one to notice that big Spam message right there?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

I tell you the truth, those who wants to save their life will lose them. But those who lose their life to the greater one will find them. So what is there to be afraid of? The worst thing that can happen to you is dying. You die... and that's it.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Wtf.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't notice that at all.


----------



## squishysaar (Feb 23, 2009)

i see it too


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I tell you the truth, those who wants to save their life will lose them. But those who lose their life to the greater one will find them. So what is there to be afraid of? The worst thing that can happen to you is dying. You die... and that's it.


LAWL I CAN POST THE SAME THING TWICE TOO.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Ii spammed !???? No it was based on the subject


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

ROFL.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah but it was said in a spammy way...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

It was said in a page-murdering way.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

When death comes I served my purpose and I'm needed elsewhere.


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It was said in a page-murdering way.


Exactly.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Christian *censored.2.6* is *censored.2.6*.
> : D
> 
> And ZF, emo *censored.2.6* is also *censored.2.6*.
> ...


I'm going to keep being emo if I want to dammit.

and it's not *censored.2.6*, it's the truth.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

To some people, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> When death comes I served my purpose and I'm needed elsewhere.


You have already served your purpose here, you can go rot in the ground now. That's the only place you are veer going to be


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> everybody says that they're not  afraid but i no tht ur full of *censored.2.6*
> but i'm afraid of death yes....


No.
I could care less about dying.
In the end the pain stops.

I'm not afraid.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, you wanna be the one to kill me then if I don't got a purpose anymore?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I... actually agreeing with you?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you to say he has served his purpose? Do you even know your purpose? You bear disgusting fruit. By the way you judged him without mercy, you too will be judged in the same exact way.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one has a purpose. Life doesn't have a purpose.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People do have purpose. You just don't know yours. I tell you the truth, we are all made for a purpose. Just because you can't see yours doesn't mean others don't have a purpose as well. You are blinded by lies and deception. Your judgment is clouded you don't even know truth. So who are you to say no one has a purpose?


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol Furry is emo!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's lies am I blinded by? Who says that what you say is the truth? Who are you to say that everyone has a purpose? Where is your proof?


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby your stuborn its called a opion does'nt mean he is right but it sure does'nt mean your right. No of us know what lies ahead...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Lol Furry is emo!


So?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although you claim to see, you are blind. I know for account what I say is the truth, and I have a witness who will speak on my behalf when the time comes. I am nobody to say that everyone has a purpose. In that same way, you are nobody to say people don't have a purpose. Why must I prove what I say? Can you prove people don't have a purpose?


----------



## lilypad (Feb 23, 2009)

Truthfully, I am a little scared. I am only scared because I don't know what happens when you die.


----------



## Nic (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm EMO SO I CUT MEH WRIST LIKE I WAS CUTTING UP LETTACE. OMG But come on, Don't make fun of Furry.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Gabby your stuborn its called a opion does'nt mean he is right but it sure does'nt mean your right. No of us know what lies ahead...


But he was saying that is opinion was fact.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda hard to prove that something doesn't exist, and you were the one making the claim that we all had a purpose in the first place. 

And you still never told me what I am blinded by.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Gabby your stuborn its called a opion does'nt mean he is right but it sure does'nt mean your right. No of us know what lies ahead...


You are wrong. What have you learned? There are only *two* paths and two destinations. One of them is the straight and narrow, and the other is the wide and destructive. I don't speak on account of an opinion because an opinion is relative. I speak the absolute truth. And my Father confirms that what I say is true.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF a higher being existed, he would *censored.3.0*ing smite me right now because I am asking him to


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you what you are blinded by. *You* were the one making the claim that people don't have a purpose so I told you that you were wrong.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, for an Animal crossing forum, you guys get prettttty deep. Word to the man.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you want him to smite you? So maybe you can believe? Who are you to test him?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would he? You're already making your life worse by thinking you and everything else is pointless, if that higher power were to smite you he would really be helping you not punishing you.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And right now I am asking you to tell me what I am blinded by. I am clearly see the words on the screen. I can walk to school. I can watch the t.v. So therefore I can see. What I am not seeing is your "cloud."


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why wouldn't he help me out? If your "god" is so marvelous, then he would help me out.


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

I do not fear death, for i know where I stand on judgment day.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was to Furry Sparks... not you. =3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you know that I'm wrong?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you aren't allowing him to. He's a gentleman. He won't force himself upon you if you didn't want Him to. That's why He gave you free will.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how it's possible for him to exist and allow all this *censored.2.0* in the world to happen. The world is way to *censored.3.0*ed up for him to exist.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But right now I am asking you. You are obviously trying to change the subject because you can't answer my question.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe god affects us in our daily life I believe he created the beginning and gives people choices. To give them their own life, if you choose to reject any aspiration in life that's your choice why should he bother affecting you in any way. You should be glad he's not another parent in your life.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because what you believe is relative. Human beings are created for a purpose. No matter whether they believe it or not, we were only created for one purpose. And that is absolute.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says who? How do you know this? You still haven't answered. Stop avoiding the question.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who made the world that way? I'll tell you now it wasn't god so why should he fix it?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I am letting him right now. I want him to, I asked him to. If there was proof there was a higher being I would follow it. But there isn't, so I am not going to feed myself lies.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh my god this thread is making me sick.
The *censored.2.0* hollister is spewing is EXACTLY why I hate Christianity more than more religions.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you blinded by? You are blinded by a relative truth. You believe that people have no purpose in life and that there is no afterlife. You are blinded by what *you* think is true and by the absolute truth. That is why you can't understand what I'm saying. Though you have ears, you can't hear. Though you have eyes, you can't see. Though you have a mind, you can't understand.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you don't *see* how its possible for him to exist because you are blind! He didn't allow this to happen, because His ways aren't our ways. He gave us free will, and this is what we decided to do with it.


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

sigh, everybody shut up. hollisterx2, don't push these guys into Christianity. everyone else, respect peoples religions.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Talking religionz on the internetz is just ASKING to get your ass kicked.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need proof? Why can't you just believe? If you feed yourself lies, only you will drown in your misery.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The you, sir, are also blind by your opinion because you are un-open to mine and obviously trying to make me believe in yours. Got you there, didn't I? You can't hear what I am saying because you are blinded by your opinion as well.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Like john102 said.

Respect other people's religion, and Hollisterx2 stop forcing down your ways on to others.
Enough said.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Oh my god this thread is making me sick.
> The *censored.2.0* hollister is spewing is EXACTLY why I hate Christianity more than more religions.


Because you can't handle the truth? Because you believe in relative lies and your own ways of life when actually life is absolute with one purpose, one life, one God?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I feed myself the lies of your religion I will be miserable.. Okay, I'll sign up! /sarcasm


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How.
<big>HOW.</big>
<big><big>HOW DO YOU KNOW IT'S THE FREAKIN TRUTH?</big></big>



*censored.9.10*.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I hate it because people like you think that the only way YOU can get to heaven is to put everyone around you down.
You sick bastards, people don't have to be wrong for you to be right.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

 T_T


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means because you are forcing your religion on others. Why can't you just accept that there are going to be people with other beliefs. How do you know yours is right. You don't until you are dead.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

I can hear ALL of your opinions and it's pissing me off because no opinion is right.

Because they're OPINIONS. They're what you believe. Not facts.

Stop arguing.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not an opinion. I told you already I don't speak on account of opinions. I speak the absolute truth. I know what you are trying to say. Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean I'm un-opened to what you're saying. Nor does it mean that I'm blinded to what you are saying. I'm not forcing anything upon you. I'm just telling the truth.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If death is the only way to stop all this emotional pain and what people call 'life' then yes.
That's what I think. Death is probably better than this living hell. At least I know I'd just rot and not have to go through it all over again in some afterlife.


----------



## lilypad (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> The you, sir, are also blind by your opinion because you are un-open to mine and obviously trying to make me believe in yours. Got you there, didn't I? You can't hear what I am saying because you are blinded by your opinion as well.


It seems like you are un-open to other people's believes too ... you keep telling everyone they are blind for not believing what you are saying. Saying people are blind seems like pretty un-open thing to me.....


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Truth is relative.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>OH 
SHUT
THE
*censored.3.0*
UP
ALREADY.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actuallly, you are wrong. We Christians believe that the only way to heaven is through Jesus. There is only *one* way to heaven.

How am I putting others down? Are you blind? I'm simply telling the truth. Is the truth putting others down. I'm sorry you can't handle it.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

oh my god. $#%$#^@#^%q#@$.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Truth is relative.


Yeah.


Truth is just another opinion that everyone believes because the government says it's true.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People like you are the people hate the most. Always thinking what they believe is 100% right, and everyone else is wrong. Always feeling the need to go out of their way to tell other people what they are doing is wrong, or how they're living their life is wrong. *censored.3.0*ing elitist.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE *censored.3.0* DO YOU KNOW THAT YOURS IS THE TRUTH. *censored.3.0*. How hard is it to understand that. You are just following something that you were told. Did they evertell you why you had to believe in that? Did they ever tell you why it was the truth? NO. Because they don't know it is.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider myself Christian but I don't believe that.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

*<big>"Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense." -Buddha </big>*


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what I say is right because my Father in heaven confirms what I say is true. I'm not forcing anything I'm just telling the truth.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you aren't a Christian. Don't even call yourself one.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay then. You told your *censored.3.0*ing "truth". You can shut that hole in your face now.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So there are people that talk in your mind? They have medicine for that.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> *<big>"Believe nothing, no matter where you read it, or who said it, no matter if I have said it, unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense." -Buddha </big>*


What did Buddha do for you? Did he die on the cross for your sins? Did he come back to life? Nothing Buddha did was anything to take note of. So why do you worship an idol that can't see, hear, touch or breathe?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

I've NEVER done this in my entire time here, but....................




*censored.3.0* you!
Shut up! No religion is right and you can't prove THAT wrong until you die. Want to try me? Go ahead, die and try to tell us. You can't.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Meaning of life:
Eat
Sleep
Reproduce
Die


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you, he can call himself what ever the *censored.3.0* he wants to. Even if there was a heaven, you wouldn't get in it. Why? Because you are a *censored.3.0*ing rooster head. Have fun in hell, if there is one.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you talk to your father in heaven? I'd like to know cause I got quite a few people in my family who are dead. You're starting to piss me off saying you're blessed and have the ability to speak with those who are dead my mom is like that and she drives me crazy with that stuff. Guess what she considers herself a Buddist to so does that make that religion correct too?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said any of those things. All I am doing is telling the truth.


----------



## RiiRii (Feb 23, 2009)

Why would anyone be scared of death?? Its only the beginning of life..and death awaits us all!!!!! LIKE THE APOCOLYPSE!!! People say the world is to end at year 2012!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Christians that try to make other people christian and force they're religon on others = the cause of every war.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, probably not. I don't worship anything. I believe that there's a great possibility there is something bigger than just us. I'm not going to get my hopes up and waste my whole life doing what _you_ do. Even though I believe in these things, I believe in myself and the great will. I pray every night, and hope for the next day. I don't need any book to teach me lessons that I'm *supossed* to learn from experience.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Christians that try to make other people christian and force they're religon on others = the cause of every war.


Except Hitler's war.

No wait, nvm.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is this thing called 'prayer.' I never said I was blessed and have the ability to speak with those who are dead.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Toon][quote="Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Christians that try to make other people christian and force they're religon on others = the cause of every war.


Except Hitler's war.

No wait, nvm.[/quote]Exactly.

John Mayor - Belief <3


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2009)

i like bacon cake
(trying to lighten up mood)


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've prayed before too but I never heard my grandmother talk to me. I'm asking how did your dad confirm your beliefs?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Now the PM you sent me makes a lot more sense =/

*censored.3.0* you, I don't need your help


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

I try to keep an open mind, I have my own religon, but accept the fact that it could be wrong and any of the religons could be right.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

I really, really want to punch someone in the face right now.
 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you believe in yourself? What did you achieve that was so great? There is something bigger than us. His name is Jesus. Simple as that.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

ALL OF YA'LLL SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP!

YOU SOUND ********!

DAMN, NO ONE RELIGION IS RIGHT SO THIS IS SETTLED.

HOLLISTER, YOU USED TO BE COOL AND NOW YOU'RE BEING A NOOB. GO AWAY.

EVERYONE ELSE, IM GOING TO ASK SOMEONE TO CLOSE THIS.
GOD!


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could be right. You could be wrong. Seriously, shut your narrow-head.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

[quote="Toon]ALL OF YA'LLL SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP!

YOU SOUND ********!

DAMN, NO ONE RELIGION IS RIGHT SO THIS IS SETTLED.

HOLLISTER, YOU USED TO BE COOL AND NOW YOU'RE BEING A NOOB. GO AWAY.

EVERYONE ELSE, IM GOING TO ASK SOMEONE TO CLOSE THIS.
GOD![/quote]I know hollisterx2 has lost all respect from me trying to say his religon is fact.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Father in heaven is God. If you call yourself a Christian, you should know that God is our heavenly father. He confirms what I believe through his Word the Bible, and through his son Jesus. Also through the Holy Spirit which is given to all who believe in Jesus and calls upon His Name.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I know hollisterx2 has lost all respect from me trying to say his religon is fact.


The same has gone for me, too.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm Christian!

I BELIEVE what you're saying but nobody CARES. Shut up!

It even says in the bible that god says somethig about, "Don't force people to believe me," or something like that.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright I'm done forget this.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

We as Christians don't believe in religion. We have a relationship with God the Father as a father on Earth were to have a relationship with his son. Christianity is not a religion, but a way of life.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

We said we were done.

You must be the one blind.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you proved my point with your post.
Your truth is not MY truth.

Go have fun eating cardboard and wine, I'm going to live my life and have no regrets. And when it's up, I'll party.

I'm not going to Heaven, or Hell. There are other options, you just don't want people to use them because you are spiteful.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> We as Christians don't believe in religion. We have a relationship with God the Father as a father on Earth were to have a relationship with his son. Christianity is not a religion, but a way of life.


It IS a religon, stop being ignorant and go away.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Burrrrrrrn.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

MY GOODNESS WHAT THE HELL?!
I've been reading through these last few posts...and oh dear.

First of all, Hollister people like you are the reason I HATE religion. 
You are a hypocrite. Giving Christians a bad name. 

You can't prove that your god is real, everyone believes in different things. Just because you believe in your god dosen't mean it's FACT; dosen't mean it's the TRUTH. Arguing religion on the intenet is stupid. You're gonna lose, trust me there. Oh and by the way, you might believe in heaven and hell but why would hell be created if your god is so 'forgiving' and *censored.2.0* like that. Why should people be 'damned for an eternity?' [IMO this already contradicts the whole crap you people spend your lives drilling into others' heads.]

I don't believe in anything after death, and you've been arguing for tons of pages over your opinion.
YOU CAN'T ARGUE AN OPINION LIKE A FACT. IT'S A *censored.3.0*ING *OPINION!*


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

You are a *censored.3.0*ing piece of *censored.2.0*. You obviously weren't gay then. You can't change who you are. You are who you are. Stop *censored.3.0*ing trying to change everybody. You are a *censored.3.0*ing piece of *censored.2.0*. You are the *censored.3.0*ing mosat ignorant person on the planet. You need to open your *censored.3.0*ing mind up to other people. You say love found you? How do you know it hasn't lost you? Because it sure *censored.3.0*ing seems that way.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> We as Christians don't believe in religion. We have a relationship with God the Father as a father on Earth were to have a relationship with his son. Christianity is not a religion, but a way of life.


I'm telling the Pope.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

And don't ever PM me again.

Ever.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> We as Christians don't believe in religion. We have a relationship with God the Father as a father on Earth were to have a relationship with his son. Christianity is not a religion, but a way of life.


Christianity is a religion and if you don't think it is you're ********.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm Christian!

I BELIEVE what you're saying but nobody CARES. Shut up!

It even says in the bible that god says somethig about, "Don't force people to believe me," or something like that.[/quote]God didn't say that. But Jesus did say this:

Matthew 28:19 "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit."


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> We as Christians don't believe in religion. We have a relationship with God the Father as a father on Earth were to have a relationship with his son. Christianity is not a religion, but a way of life.


Incorrect.

ACCORDING TO THE DICTIONARY!

Christianity=Following the _*religion*_ based on the teachings of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God didn't say that. But Jesus did say this:

Matthew 28:19 "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit."[/quote]ITS HOLY GHOST GET IT RIGHT OR IM GONNA START A WAR.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

The only thing I see Christianity excelling at is brainwashing.

Oh, and wars.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God didn't say that. But Jesus did say this:

Matthew 28:19 "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit."[/quote]*takes the bible and scratches that part out*
*rewrites "Don't push your religon on others, it makes you look like a *censored.1.2*"*


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MY GOODNESS WHAT THE HELL?!
> I've been reading through these last few posts...and oh dear.
> 
> First of all, Hollister people like you are the reason I HATE religion.
> ...


*thumbs up*


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

I read something that is sort of funny.

People made religion as something to look to for comfort purposes.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder what God WOULD do if he saw this.


He'd probably be very mad at Hollister.

EDIT: OMG after I posted this and looked at the bottom of the page the ad was about death. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't fear death. I know where I'm going. I just fear how I'm gonna die.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

This makes me glad I'm not religious, sheesh. >_>
Like our society needs more hate to bring upon itself.

No, we can't all get along, because some people are stupid.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I read something that is sort of funny.
> 
> People made religion as something to look to for comfort purposes.


Very true.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I read something that is sort of funny.
> 
> People made religion as something to look to for comfort purposes.


Correct.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

[quote="Toon]O wonder what God WOULD do if he saw this.


He'd probably be very mad at Hollister.[/quote]He would say everyone should just get along and give everyone cheeseburgers and high fives.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I don't fear death. I know where I'm going. I just fear how I'm gonna die.


<big>YES, let's get back to the real topic.</big>


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MY GOODNESS WHAT THE HELL?!
> I've been reading through these last few posts...and oh dear.
> 
> First of all, Hollister people like you are the reason I HATE religion.
> ...


How am I a hypocrite. Because I tell the truth? 

Of course I can prove God is real. Look all around you! 

I believe in one God and one truth. God is truth and its simple as that.

Hell was originally meant only for Satan and his angels that he brought down with him. It was never intended for man to be thrown into Hell. And those who go to Hell aren't children of God because they belong to the Devil.

You're damned for eternity because you're in Hell. Simple as that.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Hollister you are beat. You can't win this. You keep saying yours is the truth. But whats a truth without fact?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> This makes me glad I'm not religious, sheesh. >_>
> Like our society needs more hate to bring upon itself.
> 
> No, we can't all get along, because some people are stupid.


I'll give you 3 guesses to the royal fool of this thread is... <_<


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the real topic. We're talking about death.



And religion..


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our beliefs are different.

I think I need to kill you now.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bring your sappy butt and him over to my house then. I'd like to see.*


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I wonder what God WOULD do if he saw this.


He'd probably be very mad at Hollister.

EDIT: OMG after I posted this and looked at the bottom of the page the ad was about death. xD[/quote]Why would God be mad at me? Because I tell the truth? Is it because I say that there is life after death and that people do have a purpose in life? Because I say there are only two destinations and only one way to heaven?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we would've already killed him if possible. <_<


And Hollister, he'd be mad because if you were trying to be MY SON, I'd get mad.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, don't blame hollister, as easy and fun as it is.
He's the victim here.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I wonder what God WOULD do if he saw this.
> 
> 
> He'd probably be very mad at Hollister.
> ...


Why would God be mad at me? Because I tell the truth? Is it because I say that there *is[b/] life after death and that people do have a purpose in life? Because I say there are only two destinations and only one way to heaven?*[/quote]*<big><big>Lalalalalala, I can't hear you, lalalala.</big></big>

 :gyroiddance:   :gyroiddance:   :gyroiddance:   :gyroiddance:*


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MY GOODNESS WHAT THE HELL?!
> I've been reading through these last few posts...and oh dear.
> 
> First of all, Hollister people like you are the reason I HATE religion.
> ...


1.) Because, what your forgetting is that there's a devil, God doesn't want to send everyone to hell, but everyone has they're own choice, if they choose to not believe in the Bible, that's they're choice, that's why there are things like Missionaries, to give those who haven't heard of the gospel, a chance to accept Jesus Christ into there life, but we can't force them into our lifestyle.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Guys, don't blame hollister, as easy and fun as it is.
> He's the victim here.


Of a HORRIBLE curse that we can do nothing about.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Hollister, your obviously not a true believer in God, because in the Bible it says that your supposed to respect other religions, faiths, and beliefs.

I'm sure he is very dissapointed with you, and so am I. I'm religious, but I don't push religion in peoples faces. So stop. Thanks.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're being a fricken christian hypocrite by forcing your religion on us and saying that that is the truth, when in the *censored.3.0*ing end it's a *censored.3.0*ing *BELIEF*.

I DON'T GIVE A DAMN! BELIEVE WHATEVER THE HELL YOU WANT TO BELIEVE BUT STOP SAYING ITS THE TRUTH.

AND YOU KNOW WHAT?! I DON'T GIVE A DAMN IF I'LL BE DAMNED FOR A *censored.3.0*ING ETERNITY! THIS SO CALLED THING ['LIFE'] IS ALREADY A *censored.3.0*ING HELL!


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Toon][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Guys, don't blame hollister, as easy and fun as it is.
> He's the victim here.


Of a HORRIBLE curse that we can do nothing about.[/quote]<3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Stop *censored.3.0*ing telling people how to live their *censored.3.0*ing lives, or who I am. You're the reason I hate religion.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hollister, your obviously not a true believer in God, because in the Bible it says that your supposed to respect other religions, faiths, and beliefs.
> 
> I'm sure he is very dissapointed with you, and so am I. I'm religious, but I don't push religion in peoples faces. So stop. Thanks.


Where does it say that in the Bible? Can you show me scripture to back up what you say?


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 23, 2009)

Death comes 4 us all rather were young old gray or brown haired me i only fear my taxes spooky government.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hollister, your obviously not a true believer in God, because in the Bible it says that your supposed to respect other religions, faiths, and beliefs.
> 
> I'm sure he is very dissapointed with you, and so am I. I'm religious, but I don't push religion in peoples faces. So stop. Thanks.


Even I am. Pushing and forcing religions is wrong. And it is very rude. Not Christian like at all. Saying who is going to hell is not right, everyone has a choice.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

If you like jesus you should drop it.

I am, I'm getting bored.  No hard feelings hollister, stop pushing it and shutup.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Hollister you are beat. You can't win this. You keep saying yours is the truth. But whats a truth without fact?


God is fact and proof enough. Enough said.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Stop *censored.3.0*ing telling people how to live their *censored.3.0*ing lives, or who I am. You're the reason I hate religion.


I know right?
He's the exactly the same as my unruly father.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God never forced his truth on us. It was a choice. Forcing it is wrong. Don't be an extremist idiot and condemn people to hell because they won't accept you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

If the christian religon is fact, them i'm going to hell, eternal torcher is hot<3.
See? I try to keep a open mind about all religons.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

..and in a completely different note, I don't think it's possible for non-Christians or actually go to the Christian hell.
It's my belief that you go to the afterlife of your respective religion. Now, doesn't that actually make sense?


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2009)

You people are freaking rude! I agree with Hollister and if you have nothing to say THEN SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE!


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> You people are freaking rude! I agree with Hollister and if you have nothing to say THEN SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE!


nubs.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

How the *censored.3.0* do you know we are living our lives wrong? i'm living it just to live it. You are living it to get in to something that might not exist. Have fun with a *censored.3.0*ed up life just trying to please something that isn't there. You are a *censored.3.0*ing peice of *censored.2.0*. I beat you think gay people are sons of the devil, huh? Well, they aren't they are some of the nicest people on the planet. They live their lives the way they want to live and they don't care what anyone says about them. If you ask me, I'd say they are living their life right.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> You people are freaking rude! I agree with Hollister and if you have nothing to say THEN SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE!


Get out, thanks.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH

Your a Christain! You should know these things!
I don't know the exact scripture, I don't do all that 'Holy, Holy, Praise the Lord!' stuff.
But even I know what it says.

Now go take your hypocritical little *censored.2.0* self to church and learn something.

Goodbye.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ..and in a completely different note, I don't think it's possible for non-Christians or actually go to the Christian hell.
> It's my belief that you go to the afterlife of your respective religion. Now, doesn't that actually make sense?


not gonna debate on that. But something that hollister should acknowledge and learn is that if people don't want to change religions, or have religion, don't continue to fight or force it on them. Don't drag Christianity through the mud, Hollister, just to prove a point.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> You people are freaking rude! I agree with Hollister and if you have nothing to say THEN SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE!


Oh great another one...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> You people are freaking rude! I agree with Hollister and if you have nothing to say THEN SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE!


Are you *censored.3.0*ing ********?


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

<big>BURRRRRRRRRRN2</big>


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

My intention was not to force anything upon anyone but to tell the truth. These people asked me questions so I answered them. I never said who was going to hell or heaven. I never said my "religion" was better than anyone's. I never told people how to live their lives. All I'm doing is telling the *truth.*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. *censored.3.0* YOU.

There you go again.

It's not fact. Its what you believe in, and you have to respect us too. Stop saying it's 'fact' when it's a belief.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> You people are freaking rude! I agree with Hollister and if you have nothing to say THEN SHUT YOUR PIE HOLE!


thats the wrong approach and talk about giving Christianity a bad name.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> How the *censored.3.0* do you know we are living our lives wrong? i'm living it just to live it. You are living it to get in to something that might not exist. Have fun with a *censored.3.0*ed up life just trying to please something that isn't there. You are a *censored.3.0*ing peice of *censored.2.0*. I beat you think gay people are sons of the devil, huh? Well, they aren't they are some of the nicest people on the planet. They live their lives the way they want to live and they don't care what anyone says about them. If you ask me, I'd say they are living their life right.


thisthisthisthisthisthisthis

THIS.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2009)

No I don't think gay people are suns of the devil thats the only thing I don't agree with Hollister about is that he might think people are living their lives wrong. I have nothing against gays/lesbians


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> My intention was not to force anything upon anyone but to tell the truth. These people asked me questions so I answered them. I never said who was going to hell or heaven. I never said my "religion" was better than anyone's. I never told people how to live their lives. All I'm doing is telling the *truth.*


You have yet to tell me the actual truth then to say that it is *censored.3.0*ing relative.


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 23, 2009)

truth is in the eyes of the beholder hollister


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> My intention was not to force anything upon anyone but to tell the truth. These people asked me questions so I answered them. I never said who was going to hell or heaven. I never said my "religion" was better than anyone's. I never told people how to live their lives. All I'm doing is telling the *truth.*


#1. It wasn't your intention to, but you did it anyways.
#2. You pratically implied your religion was better than anyone else's in every piece of *censored.2.0* you said.
#3. No, you're not telling the truth. It has never been proven.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

this is why mods and admins close the threads. Because immature people (not naming names) don't know how to debate. And I'm angry with the Christians on this thread.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> My intention was not to force anything upon anyone but to tell the truth. These people asked me questions so I answered them. I never said who was going to hell or heaven. I never said my "religion" was better than anyone's. I never told people how to live their lives. All I'm doing is telling the *truth.*


... are you honestly not seeing the problem here?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> How the *censored.3.0* do you know we are living our lives wrong? i'm living it just to live it. You are living it to get in to something that might not exist. Have fun with a *censored.3.0*ed up life just trying to please something that isn't there. You are a *censored.3.0*ing peice of *censored.2.0*. I beat you think gay people are sons of the devil, huh? Well, they aren't they are some of the nicest people on the planet. They live their lives the way they want to live and they don't care what anyone says about them. If you ask me, I'd say they are living their life right.


I'm living my life for God. My God is there. I know this. You say they are living their life right, but God made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve. Even the animals know who to have sex with.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> My intention was not to force anything upon anyone but to tell the truth. These people asked me questions so I answered them. I never said who was going to hell or heaven. I never said my "religion" was better than anyone's. I never told people how to live their lives. All I'm doing is telling *what I believe.*


I corrected it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animals have gay sex all the time *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals

*censored.3.0*ing ownt.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with everyone except hollister, and I'm a Christain.

Please, do us a favor and leave us the *censored.3.0* alone.
Christains don't have the right to judge people. Only God does that.
Now, back to what I said, go to church and learn something useful.

See? I'm not forcing this on people.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already told you that God is the truth, yet you call upon His name to smite you. And by knowing the truth, it will set you free.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad 95% of our genes are identical to that of a primate, thus proving Adam and Eve incorrect.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> this is why mods and admins close the threads. Because immature people (not naming names) don't know how to debate. And I'm angry with the Christians on this thread.


I'm one, but I'm not forcing *censored.2.0* on people.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

How A real religious conversation should go.  You put your views in and stop acting like a 3-Year Old.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

SMITE ME GOD SMITE ME WITH YOUR POWER RIGHT NOW!
Nothing happened.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called the Pope.

Yeah, better watch out for some lighting bolts sometime in the future.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

their are never mods or admins on at the right times.


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 23, 2009)

So much fighting in one little thread..


----------



## MygL (Feb 23, 2009)

oh gosh i left in like page 10 and now i WONT read all this stuff but i bet it became religous ..... just sucks...... -___________-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> their are never mods or admins on at the right times.


I know. I shed a tear...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> So much fighting in one little thread..


Its because Christians always think that their penises are bigger then everyone else. That's all it is.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Just Hollister.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Just let it die now.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*

Helloo, I'm not pushing this *censored.2.0* in your face.

And not all Christains are men : p


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can now log off with the info I have acquired today.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and not all are jerks


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yet people who act like that contribute to all the fighting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do?


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2009)

Also God doesn't do everything you ask him to. If you ask Him to make you nicer He's not going to do that YOU HAVE TO PROVE you can be nice before He gives it to you. If you can't be nice then He'll let you bee RUDE.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Just let it die now.


i agree.lets.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT? YOU THINK GIRLS CAN'T HAVE PENISES OR SOMETHING?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> Also God doesn't do everything you ask him to. If you ask Him to make you nicer He's not going to do that YOU HAVE TO PROVE you can be nice before He gives it to you. If you can't be nice then He'll let you bee RUDE.


Just leave, you invalidated your opinion in your first post.

The topic's basically done, anyway.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at this.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL I'm sorry , but that was funny. :yay:


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> Also God doesn't do everything you ask him to. If you ask Him to make you nicer He's not going to do that YOU HAVE TO PROVE you can be nice before He gives it to you. If you can't be nice then He'll let you bee RUDE.


Wow, you make him sound like a 5 year old who won't give back your Nintendo DS or something.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, i'll stop. I'm done.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.......

JOKING


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats, a, uh, different discussion...

Oh God. Now we are going to all talk about penises.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2009)

h8rsz


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Feb 23, 2009)

im done good bye :llamma:


----------



## JJH (Feb 23, 2009)

hai guiz wats up? i herd u liek had a fite


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> jordynlivesinfuntown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He took my DS??@?@?@?@?@?@?


HE SHALL PERISH!





Wait, are we talking about God?

Nevermind.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes let's talk about that. <3


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, when I saw Mega's quote, I thought you all were talking about pennies, not penises.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down with that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Talk of *censored.8.1* is my cue to leave.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

We have to get to page 30.


gogogogogogogogogo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Futa
Futanari
Best type of hentai ever.


----------



## JJH (Feb 23, 2009)

yey paig 30!!!1!!!one!@!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

NOBODY POST!

30 PAGES IS OFFICIALLY A RATING KILLER IF IT'S SPAM.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

Toon][quote="bittermeat said:
			
		

> jordynlivesinfuntown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He took my DS??@?@?@?@?@?@?


HE SHALL PERISH!





Wait, are we talking about God?

Nevermind.[/quote]it seems as though most people on this website acts like five year olds.
thats just how it seems to me.  T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Talk of *censored.8.1* is my cue to leave.


follows df out... i should've left when they started with it


----------



## JJH (Feb 23, 2009)

yayayay page 300000


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> yey paig 30!!!1!!!one!@!!


ahahahahahahahahahaha

no pag thrty own


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> yayayay page 300000


"don't sing don't sing don't sing!"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futanari
Ok i'm done with this.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

Mega don't.
I seriously can't stand it.
Stop, you're always talking about this kind of *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futanari
> Ok i'm done with this.


byes!


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

Romans 2:1 Therefore, thou art inexcusable, O man -- every one who is judging -- for in that in which thou dost judge the other, thyself thou dost condemn, for the same things thou dost practise who art judging


Owned.

End thread now please.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futanari
> Ok i'm done with this.


Ewwwww.


----------



## JJH (Feb 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, if you insist.

One... Two.

One... Two.

One, two!


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Did anyone say 'furry'?

>_>''


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

DAMN, we're all spammers.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Romans 2:1 Therefore, thou art inexcusable, O man -- every one who is judging -- for in that in which thou dost judge the other, thyself thou dost condemn, for the same things thou dost practise who art judging
> 
> 
> Owned.
> ...


<3 U


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*AAAUGHHHH*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

I SEE... TROLLING PEOPLE...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Did anyone say 'furry'?
> 
> >_>''


maybe 

:3


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bipitybopityboo


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

lol its just down to spam now.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 U 2.


Thread over unless you are or are not scared of death.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it may be the first time ive seen fanghorn, but so do I right now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 23, 2009)

Ohohoho.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mega don't.
> I seriously can't stand it.
> Stop, you're always talking about this kind of *censored.2.0*.


They started it when they mentioned penises.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

Romans 2:2-3

2Now we know that God's judgment against those who do such things is based on *truth.* 3So when you, a mere man, pass judgment on them and yet do the same things, do you think you will escape God's judgment? 4Or do you show contempt for the riches of his kindness, tolerance and patience, not realizing that God's kindness leads you toward repentance?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Ohohoho.


ohlawloh

me 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

You fail at big font.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WIN


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?
That's not your cue to start sounding like some perv.
There are younger kids on this site.

It's an Animal Crossing site. My goodness.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because I only come around every 500 years.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, this is year 500


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Romans 2:2-3
> 
> 2Now we know that God's judgment against those who do such things is based on *truth.* 3So when you, a mere man, pass judgment on them and yet do the same things, do you think you will escape God's judgment? 4Or do you show contempt for the riches of his kindness, tolerance and patience, not realizing that God's kindness leads you toward repentance?


so now were reciting bible verses?

Dragonflamez:good one


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not an Animal Crossing site.
Its TBT.

@hollister: Stop going at it. You lose, we win, now either sftu or gtfo.


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Romans 2:2-3
> 
> 2Now we know that God's judgment against those who do such things is based on *truth.* 3So when you, a mere man, pass judgment on them and yet do the same things, do you think you will escape God's judgment? 4Or do you show contempt for the riches of his kindness, tolerance and patience, not realizing that God's kindness leads you toward repentance?


omg your gonna make me look it up.


I don;t think anyones listening.

Lets just ignore each other.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE ONE! 

John 11:35 - Jesus wept. (over this thread.)


----------



## Gabby (Feb 23, 2009)

We need to make it to forty.


gogogogogogogogogo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Don't judge me.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, first of all, Homosexuality, is a mental disorder, doesn't make them evil, and you certainly don't punish them for being homosexual, you pray for them.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite verse in the whole Bible.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besides fanghorns bible verse,thats the best on yet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

mega was judged!


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 23, 2009)

All I did was tell the truth.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Don't judge me.


mwuahahaha.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 23, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an animal crossing based site.
It's got other stuff in it, but people are mostly attracted here from the Animal Crossing crap. 
And yes, good job Q you know what the forum is called.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok now i'm done about penises.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not making fun of it. But that's how pathetic this thread has become.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2009)

*swoops in*

*saves the day*

Stop all of this nonsense.

Please.


----------

